# Riddler's Resurrection!



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

well since its winter and i have some time to play im starting my other sons bike, going with a clean oldschool meet new school 16" mild "O.G WITH A TWIST"


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 5 2008, 11:46 PM~12350798
> *well since its winter and i have some time to play im starting my other sons bike, going with a clean oldschool meet new school 16" mild "O.G WITH A TWIST"
> 
> 
> ...


ORLY? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

some parts ill be using forks


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

sissy bars


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 5 2008, 10:46 PM~12350798
> *well since its winter and i have some time to play im starting my other sons bike, going with a clean oldschool meet new school 16" mild "O.G WITH A TWIST"
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

got a few more parts coming and need to start on the frame prolly after christmas, gotta give a big THANKS to Dtwist for all the help and bad ass parts he has produced for me :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 5 2008, 10:50 PM~12350828
> *some parts ill be using forks
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 5 2008, 11:57 PM~12350864
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2 damn D gets down. I have also been getting alot of work from the man!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cant wait to see Team Cali shine next year. :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 5 2008, 11:01 PM~12350888
> *I cant wait to see Team Cali shine next year.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cant wait to see it. no one realy builds og lowriders like back in the days.  time to bring it back! :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

heres some motivation.  :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks good already homie


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

thanks guys, still got alotta work to do on both my boys bikes and hoping to have them ready for 09 show season  ill keep you guys up dated


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM ANOTHER GREAT BIKE ON THE WAY CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW THIS ONE TURNS OUT IS LOOKING GOOD ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 6 2008, 12:28 AM~12351405
> *DAM ANOTHER GREAT BIKE ON THE WAY CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW THIS ONE TURNS OUT IS LOOKING GOOD ALREADY  :biggrin:
> *



gracias


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 6 2008, 01:29 AM~12351409
> *gracias
> *


YOUR WELCOME SO WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO ON THE FRAME :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 5 2008, 11:51 PM~12350837
> *sissy bars
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 6 2008, 01:41 AM~12351459
> *NICE
> *


X2 ESE WUEY SE AVIENTA HE DOES SOME GOOD WORK


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 5 2008, 11:01 PM~12350888
> *I cant wait to see Team Cali shine next year.  :biggrin:
> *


TEAM CALI ALWAYS HAS SHINED ! THIS YEAR EVEN MORE IN THE 16" CATEGORY  GOT ANOTHER COMING UP OLSCHOOL OUT OF MANNYS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Dec 6 2008, 01:08 AM~12351593
> *TEAM CALI ALWAYS HAS SHINED ! THIS YEAR EVEN MORE IN THE 16" CATEGORY   GOT ANOTHER COMING UP OLSCHOOL OUT OF MANNYS
> *


  We got alot of new bikes joining the team. I cant wait. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 6 2008, 12:09 AM~12351598
> *  We got alot of new bikes joining the team. I cant wait.  :biggrin:
> *


mine will be done by next year :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 6 2008, 01:14 AM~12351611
> *mine will be done by next year  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

OG bend forks are the shit


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 6 2008, 12:56 AM~12350859
> *got a few more parts coming and need to start on the frame prolly after christmas, gotta give a big THANKS to Dtwist for all the help and bad ass parts he has produced for me :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You're welcome bro.   
The last part from the first order will be done soon! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hurry up gil. D twist need to start on my stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 6 2008, 07:45 AM~12352112
> *OG bend forks are the shit
> *



hell yeah,they are :biggrin:


----------



## Big_B (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 6 2008, 11:45 AM~12353204
> *hell yeah,they are :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dave Mirra on your bike, thats awesome!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_B_@Dec 6 2008, 11:50 AM~12353225
> *Dave Mirra on your bike, thats awesome!
> *



yes sir.back in 03 during an x-games commercial taping


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 6 2008, 07:53 AM~12352137
> *You're welcome bro.
> The last part from the first order will be done soon!  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 6 2008, 01:43 AM~12351471
> *X2 ESE WUEY SE AVIENTA HE DOES SOME GOOD WORK
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

few more parts that will be going on this project


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

nos schwinn grips


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Damm cant wait to see this one done


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Dec 6 2008, 08:21 PM~12356148
> *Damm cant wait to see this one done
> *



thanks


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

CLEEAAANNN :cheesy:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

o.g seat and "S" bolt ill be using


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

i was thinking of sending the seat to "PETES" to get recovered like this one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Might as well send the seat to Henrys and get a two level seat like the good ole days.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

are you going with a late 9O's look or more og? and what kinda rims are you going to use.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 7 2008, 12:14 AM~12357969
> *Might as well send the seat to Henrys and get a two level seat like the good ole days.
> *


is was thinking that


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 7 2008, 12:20 AM~12357991
> *are you going with a late 9O's look or more og? and what kinda rims are you going to use.
> *



kinda like the 90's with a lil new school


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 7 2008, 12:24 AM~12358004
> *kinda like the 90's with a lil new school
> *


Thats what Im trying to do with my lil tiger.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 6 2008, 11:24 PM~12358004
> *kinda like the 90's with a lil new school
> *


nice. this topic motivates me to work on my 65. im pretty much doing the same but mostly more schwinn parts and the 144's i got from you.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 7 2008, 02:59 PM~12360144
> *
> 
> <img src=\'http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/gillyloks/16inchkickstand008.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...




Now doesn't that DTWIST look 10 times better then that single one way twist stuff!!!!!

SMOKIN JOB, BRO :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Dec 7 2008, 01:23 PM~12360213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a T.D head badge would look great on this :cheesy:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 7 2008, 04:35 PM~12360585
> *a T.D head badge would look great on this :cheesy:
> *


Is this the bike the TD with paw print is going on?
If you want something special for this bike let me know and I'll fix you up. 
Dtwist still has your parts and can be shipped with all that stuff.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Dec 7 2008, 03:43 PM~12360878
> *Is this the bike the TD with paw print is going on?
> If you want something special for this bike let me know and I'll fix you up.
> Dtwist still has your parts and can be shipped with all that stuff.
> *


The T.D badge is for our club Topdogs and prolly be ordering some for all our bikes


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 7 2008, 06:01 PM~12360979
> *The T.D badge is for our club Topdogs and prolly be ordering some for all our bikes
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 7 2008, 02:59 PM~12360144
> *
> 
> 
> ...



   :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 7 2008, 01:59 PM~12360144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

nice


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 9 2008, 01:24 PM~12380281
> *
> *



What are you up to?:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 9 2008, 03:24 PM~12381226
> *What are you up to?:cheesy:
> *


working on some stuff. I will pm you tonight.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 9 2008, 03:25 PM~12381233
> *working on some stuff. I will pm you tonight.
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My turn. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All Im going to do to the frame is a tank and a skirt underneath it. Mr. 559 is going to have the frame sandlbasted after Im done with it so Im only going to clean up there areas Im working on.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 9 2008, 07:38 PM~12383238
> *All Im going to do to the frame is a tank and a skirt underneath it. Mr. 559 is going to have the frame sandlbasted after Im done with it so Im only going to clean up there areas Im working on.
> 
> 
> ...


thought it was a mild?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

and this is the plan.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2008, 06:42 PM~12383267
> *thought it was a mild?
> *


Thats correct.  More updates real soon.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

OOOO I C.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 9 2008, 06:42 PM~12383270
> *and this is the plan.
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

nice!
:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 9 2008, 09:03 PM~12384886
> *nice!
> :biggrin:
> *



Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Here's the bars for this project.*










*A pic with a set of 15" bars.*  










*Your package is being packed and sent out on Friday, thanks for your patience.*


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

gil' ill send you a pm when i get home :cheesy:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 10 2008, 08:03 PM~12394421
> *Here's the bars for this project.
> 
> 
> ...



They look great!!!! Thanks Darin :cheesy: 

Can't wait to start on the 2nd order


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 10 2008, 09:47 PM~12395001
> *They look great!!!! Thanks Darin :cheesy:
> 
> Can't wait to start on the 2nd order
> *


Me too :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 10 2008, 08:47 PM~12394993
> *gil' ill send you a pm when i get home  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice work g :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 10 2008, 08:03 PM~12394421
> *Here's the bars for this project.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 hno: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Dec 9 2008, 07:42 PM~12383270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Thanks homies


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Updates when I get back.


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

nice


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 11 2008, 07:17 PM~12404755
> *Updates when I get back.
> *



:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, so I got this cut out in the morning.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

A big thanks to my homie Clown Confusion for letting me work on this at his place.  Today I got most of the welding done today.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I didnt get the last piece in here because I wanted to make sure that this was smooth and flat. The skirt would have been in the way so I will work on that tomorrow.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 11 2008, 10:40 PM~12407149
> *A big thanks to my homie Clown Confusion for letting me work on this at his place.    Today I got most of the welding done today.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: DEAMM THAT WAS FAST


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 11 2008, 10:43 PM~12407197
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  DEAMM THAT WAS FAST
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will work on this tomorrow and see how much I get done.  More updates tomorrow.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:wow: :worship: that was quick


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 11 2008, 10:45 PM~12407221
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Looks good Raul thanks a lot!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

looks good!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 11 2008, 10:46 PM~12407249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Package sent out today:* 

handle bars
mirror arms
headlight bracket
OG forks (repaired dents)
fork braces
bearing cup sets
gooseneck
sissybar
head badges (4 total)
kickstand
and...well you'll see in about a week!  

*Damn thing weighed 19 lbs!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn gilly. L0L


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 12 2008, 01:51 PM~12413082
> *Package sent out today:
> 
> handle bars
> ...




:cheesy: its going to be a good christmas!!!!! Can't wait to get it thanks!!!!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 12 2008, 05:29 PM~12413999
> *:cheesy: its going to be a good christmas!!!!! Can't wait to get it thanks!!!!!
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 11 2008, 11:46 PM~12407249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THATS FAST NICE WORK RAUL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 12 2008, 02:51 PM~12413082
> *Package sent out today:
> 
> handle bars
> ...


DAM CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW THE LOOK LIKE :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No updates for today.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 12 2008, 08:33 PM~12416586
> *No updates for today.
> *


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 5 2008, 10:47 PM~12350806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man homie I cant wait to see this 16" completed looks like your having fun for your son . 

I just got done doing my sons "GENERATION NeXT 16" 
I love the twisted stuff,, Here some pictures of my sons...
seat is off at the Upholstory shop 
Good luck on the build



















*TRAFFIC C.C.*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 11 2008, 11:46 PM~12407249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Dec 12 2008, 08:56 PM~12416749
> *Man homie I cant wait to see this 16" completed looks like your having fun for your son .
> 
> I just got done doing my sons "GENERATION NeXT 16"
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Dec 12 2008, 08:56 PM~12416749
> *Man homie I cant wait to see this 16" completed looks like your having fun for your son .
> 
> I just got done doing my sons "GENERATION NeXT 16"
> ...



Your sons bike is clean homie, the frame looks like my nephews  yeah I started back on bikes with my sons 16" street and I've been hooked sence. Lol


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 12 2008, 09:08 PM~12416864
> *Your sons bike is clean homie, the frame looks like my nephews   yeah I started back on bikes with my sons 16" street and I've been hooked sence. Lol
> *


THANKS HOMIE 

YEAH I HAD A LIL BIT OF TROUBLES LOCATING THE SCHWINN WW TIRE BUT GOT THEM FINALLY AND THE HOCKEY STICK CHAIN GUARD


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Dec 12 2008, 09:18 PM~12416958
> *THANKS HOMIE
> 
> YEAH I HAD A LIL BIT OF TROUBLES LOCATING THE SCHWINN WW TIRE BUT GOT THEM FINALLY AND THE HOCKEY STICK CHAIN GUARD
> *



Yup them wing tip 16" chainguards are a pain to get I like all the o.g parts your using on your sons


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 12 2008, 11:26 PM~12417032
> *Yup them wing tip 16" chainguards are a pain to get I like all the o.g parts your using on your sons
> *


Just shorten up a 20" one!


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 12 2008, 09:29 PM~12417063
> *Just shorten up a 20" one!
> *



yeah thats what I ended up doing 
but if I find one its getting replaced 

I meant to go as much OG but with a new twist, like if Mike Lamberson worked for schwinn this is how he would pinstriped the bike for schwinn :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Dec 12 2008, 11:23 PM~12418210
> *yeah thats what I ended up doing
> but if I find one its getting replaced
> 
> ...



:cheesy: we were on the same page on our kids bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The only thing I was able to do today was cut this out. I should have it done by monday.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2008, 07:17 PM~12423260
> *The only thing I was able to do today was cut this out. I should have it done by monday.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ready to go.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2008, 06:20 PM~12438360
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good Raul!!!:cheesy:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

just got it looks good homie gracias


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 16 2008, 05:28 PM~12448665
> *  just got it looks good homie gracias
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2008, 10:20 PM~12451700
> *
> *


Took off the kickstand and drop it off to have it sandblasted and ill be picking it up after work and taking it to Cut throat customs for some body and paint


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 17 2008, 11:40 AM~12455494
> *Took off the kickstand and drop it off to have it sandblasted and ill be picking it up after work and taking it to Cut throat customs for some body and paint
> *


What color are you painting it? I dont remember if you said here already?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 17 2008, 11:55 AM~12455623
> *What color are you painting it? I dont remember if you said here already?
> *



Candy green, graphics and striping, not sure on murals yet


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 17 2008, 11:40 AM~12455494
> *Took off the kickstand and drop it off to have it sandblasted and ill be picking it up after work and taking it to Cut throat customs for some body work
> *


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Looking good  , bet you can't wait to get your box of goodies from DTWIST. :biggrin: 
Damm border customs for holding up the package. :thumbsdown:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Dec 18 2008, 08:22 PM~12469185
> *Looking good   , bet you can't wait to get your box of goodies from DTWIST. :biggrin:
> Damm border customs for holding up the package. :thumbsdown:
> *


fukrs prob thought WTF is all this stuff! :roflmao: 
just hope they didn't lose anything!! :angry:
You should get the package on the 22nd, just in time for Christmas! :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 18 2008, 06:59 PM~12469019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 18 2008, 06:24 PM~12469198
> *fukrs prob thought WTF is all this stuff!  :roflmao:
> just hope they didn't lose anything!!  :angry:
> You should get the package on the 22nd, just in time for Christmas!  :biggrin:
> *



Just in time for christmas would be nice! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 18 2008, 05:59 PM~12469019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

damn those are some clean ass weldings


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Stopping bye the shop to see if its almost ready. Can't wait to send it to the painter :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

got the parts today and they look great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I would have used a Schwinn gooseneck and a pixie crank but those are


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 23 2008, 07:44 PM~12510432
> *got the parts today and they look great!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice real nice


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559+Dec 23 2008, 07:44 PM~12510432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad it finally made there safe and sound! 
Merry Christmas!  :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 23 2008, 06:44 PM~12510432
> *got the parts today and they look great!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

super NICE!!


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

So glad you got all of your parts before Christmas.
Merry Christmas to you and the family!!!
Brian


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bad ass


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

WHATS UP HOMIE HOW YOU BEEN , BIKE IS GOING TO LOOK BAD ASS


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 24 2008, 05:08 AM~12515104
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HOW YOU BEEN ,  BIKE IS GOING TO LOOK BAD ASS
> *



Gracias! I've been just chillin with the fam and you?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 24 2008, 05:52 AM~12515164
> *Gracias! I've been just chillin with the fam and you?
> *


THE SAME HOMIE , TRYING TO STAY BUSY . 



HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 5 2008, 11:13 PM~12350952
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i miss them :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 25 2008, 08:49 AM~12523692
> *i miss them :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


im taking good care of them.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 25 2008, 12:27 PM~12524600
> *im taking good care of them.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 25 2008, 05:05 PM~12526325
> *:thumbsup:
> *


i got them on my daily rider. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

All parts are at the platers and frame should be on its way for paint 1st week of jan.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 29 2008, 11:02 PM~12556416
> *All parts are at the platers and frame should be on its way for paint 1st week of jan.
> *


DAM HOMIE JUT LIKE ALL THE BIKES THAT YOU WORK ON THIS IS GOIGN TO COME OUT TIGHT TOO, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT HOMIE I KNOW BIG THINGS ARE GONNA HAPPEN :cheesy:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 30 2008, 12:02 AM~12556416
> *All parts are at the platers and frame should be on its way for paint 1st week of jan.
> *


Can't wait to see all the parts come back from the platers  
How did the nephew like his badge and trim for Christmas?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Dec 30 2008, 07:11 AM~12558899
> *Can't wait to see all the parts come back from the platers
> How did the nephew like his badge and trim for Christmas?
> *



He loved it! My plater who is also a bike builder was very impressed with the badges and parts as was I! You and bro did a great job thanks


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 30 2008, 07:56 AM~12559085
> *He loved it! My plater who is also a bike builder was very impressed with the badges and parts as was I! You and bro did a great job thanks
> *


RENE????


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 30 2008, 11:29 AM~12560347
> *RENE????
> *



Yup


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Any finished plating pics yet :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

WHAT UP HOMIES
FROM 

STEVE AND TRAFFIC FAM


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Jan 8 2009, 11:01 AM~12642731
> *Any finished plating pics yet :biggrin:
> *



What's going on Brian. Well I got my plater working on a ton of parts lol but theyll be done soon. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jan 8 2009, 12:02 PM~12643288
> *WHAT UP HOMIES
> FROM
> 
> ...



What's up homies how's the lil tiger coming? I might be selling one if you guys need one


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

one of the best build up over here!

big props!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 8 2009, 02:44 PM~12644437
> *one of the best build up over here!
> 
> big props!
> *



Thanks! Gotta give a lot props to a fellow Canadians Dtwist and hagcustoms :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 8 2009, 06:35 PM~12645271
> *Thanks! Gotta give a lot props to a fellow Canadians Dtwist and hagcustoms :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Gil, second big order is underway!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 8 2009, 05:50 PM~12645938
> *Thanks Gil, second big order is underway!!    :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 8 2009, 01:04 PM~12643750
> *What's up homies how's the lil tiger coming? I might be selling one if you guys need one
> *


its comeing along just pending parts from the homie Schwinn1966 hes taking care of me on the things I need :biggrin: 

PM me a picture and price


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 8 2009, 06:35 PM~12645271
> *Thanks! Gotta give a lot props to a fellow Canadians Dtwist and hagcustoms :biggrin:
> *


Thanks alot Gil :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

just seeing whats up


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

just meet up with the painter today and ots in good hands


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

How is the build coming along? Any pics of the chromed out parts? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

been looking for this topic for a while :cheesy:


----------



## chavez1mc (Sep 25, 2007)

What up Gilly where the pic's at


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Its coming along very nicely


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 2 2009, 05:40 PM~13766522
> *Its coming along very nicely
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

o.g bent schwinn for with a lil "twist" all schwinn parts, nuts and bolts plated


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

just waiting on a few more parts


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

a lil sneek peek of the paint, a pic of under the fender


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cant wait to check it out.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Coming out bad ass


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 3 2009, 12:18 AM~13769140
> *Coming out bad ass
> *


x2


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

thanks homies, its been well worth the wait, still need to take the frame to one more person :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## makchi01 (May 1, 2009)

lookin good


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Whats up MR.559 you have some bad ass bikes. Good seeing you again.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 22 2009, 07:46 AM~13968390
> *Whats up MR.559 you have some bad ass bikes. Good seeing you again.
> *



Thanks homie, good seein you guys again! And your guys bike line up was off the hook. See ya in san bern


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 22 2009, 08:09 AM~13968638
> *Thanks homie, good seein you guys again! And your guys bike line up was off the hook. See ya in san bern
> *


Sounds good Mr. King of 16" :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 22 2009, 08:56 AM~13969167
> *Sounds good Mr. King of 16"  :biggrin:
> *


Not the king, just giving it our best every show


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 22 2009, 12:39 PM~13970403
> *Not the king, just giving it our best every show
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 22 2009, 11:45 AM~13970495
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


ur seat is done


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Not going to be ready for San bern. But it should be done soon


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

its ok im the same way at lest we still have some bad ass bikes to take


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

YO HOMIE THIS IS SOME HOT SHIT!!! CLEAN ASS BIKE BUILD, THIS SHIT MOTIVATES ME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 5 2009, 08:03 AM~14103336
> *its ok im the same way at lest we still have some bad ass bikes to take
> *


The frame will be going to alberto huerra next week, after that it should be ready


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 5 2009, 08:20 AM~14103452
> *YO HOMIE THIS IS SOME HOT SHIT!!! CLEAN ASS BIKE BUILD, THIS SHIT MOTIVATES ME!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 3 2009, 01:03 AM~13769089
> *a lil sneek peek of the paint, a pic of under the fender
> 
> 
> ...



nice bro!

keep it up the good work!

always waiting for some update on this thread


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 5 2009, 05:36 PM~14107650
> *nice bro!
> 
> keep it up the good work!
> ...



Thanks homie!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 3 2009, 01:56 AM~13769057
> *just waiting on a few more parts
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 21 2009, 01:45 PM~14540720
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 21 2009, 04:45 PM~14540720
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

D.B2


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 21 2009, 03:54 PM~14541431
> * D.B2
> *


wat happen


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Its almost ready! Just won't be ready for wego show this weekend


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 21 2009, 03:25 PM~14541727
> *Its almost ready! Just won't be ready for wego show this weekend
> *


had us scared for a moment.....


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

wheels are done


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

looking good homie :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT lookin good


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> o.g seat and "S" bolt ill be using
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ARE U KIDDING


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> > o.g seat and "S" bolt ill be using
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

how old is that one?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 15 2009, 05:40 PM~14779645
> *how old is that one?
> *


Im going to guess late 60's early 70's. Why?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 15 2009, 07:40 PM~14779645
> *how old is that one?
> *


you need to go to the Schwinn forum and just read. Read that whole site. top to bottom.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2009, 08:27 PM~14780734
> *Im going to guess late 60's early 70's. Why?
> *



like i say . i got one myself.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*any updates on this project?*


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 17 2009, 08:04 PM~14796218
> *any updates on this project?
> *


X2 IM INTO THIS PROJECT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 17 2009, 04:04 PM~14796218
> *any updates on this project?
> *



bike is done just need to assemble it, damn thing seems not to want to get put together, but im off all week and ill start on it tomorow


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 17 2009, 06:22 PM~14797882
> *bike is done just need to assemble it, damn thing seems not to want to get put together, but im off all week and ill start on it tomorow
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

ok bike is finally ready to show. ill post a few sneek peeks


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 20 2009, 06:47 PM~14830634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE OF THE BEST SNEEK PEEKS I HAVE EVER SEEN :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 20 2009, 02:48 PM~14830643
> *ONE OF THE BEST SNEEK PEEKS I HAVE EVER SEEN  :0  :0  :0
> *



i was trying to keep the o.g look so i didnt go to krazy with it! im showing it on the 29th and hopefully sociosbcprez can take some better pics for me :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

I LIKE O.G BIKES BETTER THAN RADICALS I THINK THEY ARE MORE FUN


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 20 2009, 02:52 PM~14830692
> *I LIKE O.G BIKES BETTER THAN RADICALS I THINK THEY ARE MORE FUN
> *



me and my son are very happy with it! gotta give a big thanks to

Dtwist for sick ass parts

wet & wild customs for bad ass paint!

Showtime plating for all my chrome

Gino for engraving

haza design for metal work

Alberto huerra for murals


cant forget Henrys for custom seat!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Great job bro, never would of thought the forks would look that tight!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 20 2009, 03:06 PM~14830843
> *Great job bro, never would of thought the forks would look that tight!!
> *




thanks homie


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 20 2009, 05:57 PM~14830750
> *me and my son are very happy with it! gotta give a big thanks to
> 
> Dtwist for sick ass parts
> ...


  *Looking good Gil!! *


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 20 2009, 04:47 PM~14830634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good! can't wait to see the rest!

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 20 2009, 03:51 PM~14830673
> *i was trying to keep the o.g look so i didnt go to krazy with it! im showing it on the 29th and hopefully sociosbcprez can take some better pics for me :biggrin:
> *


  El raiders bike will be there too so you can check it out.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 20 2009, 05:27 PM~14831087
> *looks good! can't wait to see the rest!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 20 2009, 05:51 PM~14830673
> *i was trying to keep the o.g look so i didnt go to krazy with it! im showing it on the 29th and hopefully sociosbcprez can take some better pics for me :biggrin:
> *


the pics i seen looked damn good! oooops! let the cat outta the bag


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 20 2009, 03:47 PM~14830634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good homie!! I love that paint job can't wait to see it on the 29th


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 20 2009, 03:47 PM~14830634
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bike Looks good Bro!!! Nice Paint job!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

o.g with a twist a.k.a Return of the riddler!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

looks sick 
559 TTT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Aug 30 2009, 10:47 AM~14926693
> * looks sick
> 559 TTT
> *



thanks homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 30 2009, 01:43 PM~14926666
> *o.g with a twist a.k.a Return of the riddler!
> 
> 
> ...


super clean gil. :cheesy:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Sweet lines and a super clean bike... love the O.G. look


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

It came out clean.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

MOTHERFUCKER




CLEAN LIL' O.G :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 30 2009, 01:43 PM~14926666
> *o.g with a twist a.k.a Return of the riddler!
> 
> 
> ...


*Very NICE! *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 30 2009, 06:15 PM~14928577
> *Very NICE!
> *


X2


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

S W E E T !!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 30 2009, 12:43 PM~14926666
> *o.g with a twist a.k.a Return of the riddler!
> 
> 
> ...


_*GOD DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU FUCKING SNAPPED!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKING BIKE IS BADASS ONE OF THE BEST IF NOT THE BEST TO COME OUT THIS YR!!!* :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: _


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 30 2009, 11:43 AM~14926666
> *o.g with a twist a.k.a Return of the riddler!
> 
> 
> ...



Bike came out really nice Bro!! Good work! I want to redo my bike which im now passing on to my son. I want to use some o.g. parts like you did on this one! :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

that bitch is cleannnnnn!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys! Been working on it for my son since after vegas and he is very happy with it!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

very original


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

truely badass, love the paint scheme!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will post some more pics when I get home tonight.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2009, 05:48 AM~14933418
> *I will post some more pics when I get home tonight.
> *



Thanks homie! How was costa mesa?


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

bad ass bike can't wait to see it in person :0


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

AWSOME! :worship:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

bad as hell.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 31 2009, 06:53 AM~14933436
> *Thanks homie! How was costa mesa?
> *


It was a good show but the drive kinda sucked. We didnt leave until 9:30.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats all I got. Thanks for letting me a part of the project. I hope you like the pics.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2009, 05:23 PM~14939812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is my favorite pic you did. just the way its angled is cool.


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2009, 04:25 PM~14939832
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Pics came out great thanks Raul also big thanks on the frame work and haza chainguard!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Very nice pics Raul, hope you don't mind I may borrow a couple of those for my "Customer Pics" on my website.*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 31 2009, 07:09 PM~14941215
> *Very nice pics Raul, hope you don't mind I may borrow a couple of those for my "Customer Pics" on my website.
> *


Go right ahead.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2009, 07:12 PM~14941260
> *
> *


was this bike at streetlow?? 
i didnt really walk around to see it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 31 2009, 07:35 PM~14941581
> *was this bike at streetlow??
> i didnt really walk around to see it
> *


This was in Fresno on Saturday.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2009, 07:45 PM~14941700
> *This was in Fresno on Saturday.
> *


damm u sure had a long drive this weekend :0


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

came out CHINGONA homie!!! u put a lot of detail into this bike!! hope to see it soon at a show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2009, 07:59 PM~14939546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :wow: HEY HOMIE THAT'S SOME DAMMMM NICE BIKE YOU GOT THERE!!!!! WOW TOTALY SICK STUFF TTT !!!!!!!!   :wow:  :yes:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 31 2009, 08:36 PM~14943268
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Gracias homie, you know my son has been waiting for this lol


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 2 2009, 06:36 PM~14963682
> *Gracias homie, you know my son has been waiting for this lol
> *


sta chingona came out clean detail.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

BIKE TURNED OUT SICK GIL!!!! EVRYONE DID A GREAT JOB ON THIS BIKE. CONGRAGTES ON THE WIN!!!! SEE YOU SOON.



> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 30 2009, 11:43 AM~14926666
> *o.g with a twist a.k.a Return of the riddler!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Sep 2 2009, 06:20 PM~14964176
> *BIKE TURNED OUT SICK GIL!!!! EVRYONE DID A GREAT JOB ON THIS BIKE. CONGRAGTES ON THE WIN!!!! SEE YOU SOON.
> *




Thanks for the paint job homie you did a great job lots of detail!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 2 2009, 06:36 PM~14963682
> *Gracias homie, you know my son has been waiting for this lol
> *


Bike came out really nice Bro!!! So are you guys making any plans to coming down to the Chain Bike Show in San Jose on the 19th?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM GIL I MISSED OUT ON THIS ONE I HAVENT SEEN IT THAT SHIT IS FUCKING CLEAN!!!!! I LOVE THIS BIKE YOU GOT DOWN ON THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 2 2009, 07:51 PM~14964529
> *Thanks for the paint job homie you did a great job lots of detail!
> *


no problem, anytime. I'm glad your son liked it.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Bike been to anymore shows?? Were is it headed next??


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Sep 19 2009, 07:36 AM~15125746
> *Bike been to anymore shows?? Were is it headed next??
> *


Its probably headed to the super show next? :0


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

the bike looks way better now that you lowered bro. glad you took my advice


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2009, 09:08 AM~15132264
> *Its probably headed to the super show next?  :0
> *


WE WILL HAVE TO SEE  :dunno:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:wave: WHATS UP HOMIE?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Sep 19 2009, 06:36 AM~15125746
> *Bike been to anymore shows?? Were is it headed next??
> *



Next stop is Vegas super show! Topdogs bike club rolling 4 deep to repp Califas!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

its going to be fun kickin it


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 20 2009, 11:07 AM~15131883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 DAMMMM THAT'S REAL DETAIL !!!!!! REAL GREAT WORK !!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 21 2009, 10:34 AM~15141501
> *its going to be fun kickin it
> *



Were leaving friday morning lets hit the stip friday night!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 21 2009, 12:36 PM~15142021
> *Were leaving friday morning lets hit the stip friday night!!!
> *


yeah we can do that :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 21 2009, 11:30 AM~15141476
> *Next stop is Vegas super show! Topdogs bike club rolling 4 deep to repp Califas!
> *


Cool!!! Good luck!! Call me and let me know how you do. Have a safe trip.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 21 2009, 11:36 AM~15141508
> * DAMMMM THAT'S REAL DETAIL  !!!!!! REAL  GREAT WORK !!!!!!!  :wow: :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Yes this bike turned out very nice.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

one of the nicest bike on here! congrats!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

very nice homie... I will let you know


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2009, 04:59 PM~14939546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is one of my favorites in a long time.
Good job everybody.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2009, 04:23 PM~14939812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Vegas Super show 2010 took 3rd 16" Simi custom
































































Yesterday at StreetLow San Jose 










Show got rained out and ended early  Display stand got fucked up but it's ok. 

*Thanks again Gill *my son really loves the bike. Now it's time to take it apart and off to Allen at Wet N Wild Customs to have a few more thing done.. we will see how it does next year :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Stripped and ready to go back to Allen of Wet N Wild Customs.. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BTW I hope you don't mind Gill but I Hijacked your topic lol :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thats nice


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 23 2010, 09:55 AM~18888066
> *thats nice
> *


Thanks E. whats up with you bro?


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 23 2010, 10:22 AM~18887919
> *Stripped and ready to go back to Allen of Wet N Wild Customs.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'm ready!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 23 2010, 11:58 AM~18888076
> *Thanks E. whats up with you bro?
> *


same old thing taking care of my kids im trying to get back into the bike thing with my kids well see how that go's how bout you


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 23 2010, 11:16 PM~18892352
> *same old  thing taking care of my kids im trying to get back into the bike thing with my kids well see how that go's how bout you
> *



same here bro.. Just getting into this bike thing with the kiddos.. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 23 2010, 11:13 PM~18892343
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I'm ready!!! :biggrin:
> *


it's on the way. You will have it wednesday. :biggrin: thanks again bro.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 24 2010, 01:50 AM~18892568
> *it's on the way. You will have it wednesday. :biggrin: thanks again bro.
> *


COOL!!! I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHEN IT GETS HERE


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 24 2010, 02:44 AM~18892557
> *same here bro.. Just getting into this bike thing with the kiddos.. :biggrin:
> *


you still got the red custom frame


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 24 2010, 12:30 PM~18894185
> *you still got the red custom frame
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=562853&hl=


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 24 2010, 01:59 PM~18894349
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=562853&hl=
> *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 24 2010, 11:30 AM~18894185
> *you still got the red custom frame
> *


nope one of my club members got it now


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 23 2010, 09:27 AM~18887944
> *BTW I hope you don't mind Gill but I Hijacked your topic lol :biggrin:
> *




glad its in good hands


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 25 2010, 05:52 PM~18906616
> *glad its in good hands
> *



you don't have to worry bout that


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 23 2010, 10:27 AM~18887944
> *BTW I hope you don't mind Gill but I Hijacked your topic lol :biggrin:
> *


Buy the bike get a free topic with it :biggrin: LOL


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 25 2010, 10:18 PM~18909579
> *Buy the bike get a free topic with it :biggrin:  LOL
> *


that was a great deal don't you think? Lol


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 26 2010, 07:22 AM~18910845
> *that was a great deal don't you think? Lol
> *


 I THINK YOU REALLY CAME UP ON THIS ONE. LOL


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 26 2010, 11:48 AM~18913171
> *I THINK YOU REALLY CAME UP ON THIS ONE. LOL
> *



you should get the frame and fenders today :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*If you want to change the topic title LMK*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 27 2010, 12:07 PM~18923107
> *If you want to change the topic title LMK
> *



sounds good let's change it to Riddler's Resurrection! :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 27 2010, 03:54 PM~18923428
> *sounds good let's change it to Riddler's Resurrection! :biggrin:
> *


*done! * :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 27 2010, 01:52 PM~18923807
> *done!  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Oct 27 2010, 02:13 PM~18924030
> *:biggrin:
> *



whats good homie


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Frame and fenders made it safe to Wet N Wild Customs :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 28 2010, 08:08 AM~18929964
> *Frame and fenders made it safe to Wet N Wild Customs :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Like I said yesterday, WOW!!! Hell of a packing job :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 28 2010, 07:14 AM~18930003
> *:biggrin: Like I said yesterday, WOW!!! Hell of a packing job :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

whats that orange rim for over there in the corner?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Oct 28 2010, 09:31 AM~18930910
> *whats that orange rim for over there in the corner?
> *



what orange rim bro? :dunno:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT... can't wait to see some updates from Allen :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

me to


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 8 2010, 11:03 AM~19016027
> *TTT... can't wait to see some updates from Allen :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'M WORKING ON IT, JUST BEEN A BUSY COUPLE OF WEEKS WITH WORK, AND 2 WEEKEND TRIPS BACK TO BACK. VACATION TIME IS OVER NOW IT IS TIME TO WORK :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 12 2010, 09:28 AM~19051421
> *I'M WORKING ON IT, JUST BEEN A BUSY COUPLE OF WEEKS WITH WORK, AND 2 WEEKEND TRIPS  BACK TO BACK. VACATION TIME IS OVER NOW IT IS TIME TO WORK :biggrin:
> *



no sweat bro... I hope you had fun on your trips


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 12 2010, 09:28 AM~19051421
> *I'M WORKING ON IT, JUST BEEN A BUSY COUPLE OF WEEKS WITH WORK, AND 2 WEEKEND TRIPS  BACK TO BACK. VACATION TIME IS OVER NOW IT IS TIME TO WORK :biggrin:
> *



whats good bro, how was your Thanksgiving? any updates lol :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 27 2010, 12:24 PM~19175461
> *whats good bro, how was your Thanksgiving? any updates lol :biggrin:
> *


WOW THIS TOPIC WAS HARD TO FIND, IT HAD BEEN AWHILE. WELL WE ARE BACK ON TRACK NOW AND TIME TO GET BUSY. ALOT HAS HAPPENED OVER THE LAST FEW WEEKS. I'LL BE IN TOUCH SOON :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Dec 15 2010, 08:36 AM~19332580
> *WOW THIS TOPIC WAS HARD TO FIND, IT HAD BEEN AWHILE. WELL WE ARE BACK ON TRACK NOW AND TIME TO GET BUSY. ALOT HAS HAPPENED OVER THE LAST FEW WEEKS. I'LL BE IN TOUCH SOON :biggrin:
> *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 15 2010, 08:01 PM~19337788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 15 2010, 08:01 PM~19337788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

might just keep the rest of the updates a secret :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 20 2010, 10:47 PM~19379807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nicely done and no secrets, :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 20 2010, 07:48 PM~19379824
> *nicely done and no secrets,  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahah!!!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 20 2010, 08:48 PM~19379824
> *nicely done and no secrets,  :biggrin:
> *


I like secrets, LOL


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Dec 21 2010, 12:36 AM~19381239
> *I like secrets, LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wow u do some nice work


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Dec 20 2010, 09:36 PM~19381239
> *I like secrets, LOL
> *



x2 enough of the sneak peeks for lil... but u can keep sending them to me


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 21 2010, 08:04 AM~19383503
> *wow u do some nice work
> *


THANK YOU VERY MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jan 14 2011, 09:25 AM~19595650
> *THANK YOU VERY MUCH :biggrin:
> *


Gettin there bro. Cant wait to see the finished product...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ok 1 more sneak peek but this is the last one for sure :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 16 2011, 12:15 PM~19612050
> *ok 1 more sneak peek but this is the last one for sure :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CAN'T SEE ANY PICS ANYMORE, WHAT THE PROBLEM IS??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jan 22 2011, 12:10 AM~19665398
> *CAN'T SEE ANY PICS ANYMORE, WHAT THE PROBLEM IS??
> *


shit idk.. That's strange as hell!!!!!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

marking thread for when theres pics....


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

NICE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 22 2011, 01:19 AM~19665433
> *shit idk.. That's strange as hell!!!!!!
> *


That's the bad thing about photobucket, you erase one pic in your library and it throws all the pics off Your going to have to get busy fixing this topic again.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jan 24 2011, 11:33 PM~19690421
> *That's the bad thing about photobucket, you erase one pic in your library and it throws all the pics off Your going to have to get busy fixing this topic again.
> *


ya i will fix it up


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

shit Im not sure where to start so I will just post this pic up lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 25 2011, 06:44 PM~19696323
> *shit Im not sure where to start so I will just post this pic up lol
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :drama:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 25 2011, 05:44 PM~19696323
> *shit Im not sure where to start so I will just post this pic up lol
> 
> 
> ...


Great start!!!!


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 25 2011, 05:44 PM~19696323
> *shit Im not sure where to start so I will just post this pic up lol
> 
> 
> ...


thats real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

last sneak peek lol


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

:0 Nice!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 25 2011, 11:00 PM~19699644
> *last sneak peek lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

updates soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@May 6 2011, 01:56 PM~20497817
> *ttt
> *


waddup rolo


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 25 2011, 05:44 PM~19696323
> *shit Im not sure where to start so I will just post this pic up lol
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats sick


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 6 2011, 11:12 AM~20497886
> *waddup rolo
> *



whats up bro...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

everything should be back on track. I talked to Alberto the other night and the frame should be back on it's way to Wet N Wild Customs..     If all goes well it might make it to Socios :0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@May 20 2011, 08:10 AM~20592455
> *everything should be back on track. I talked to Alberto the other night and the frame should be back on it's way to Wet N Wild Customs..         If all goes well it might make it to Socios :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 26 2011, 02:00 AM~19699644
> *last sneak peek lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 


THOSE FENDERS ARE REAL DAMMMMMMM SICK BRO !!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 25 2011, 08:44 PM~19696323
> *shit Im not sure where to start so I will just post this pic up lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

you took a good chance


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 25 2011, 10:00 PM~19699644
> *last sneak peek lol
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice can't wait to see it done


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 20 2011, 09:03 AM~20593146
> *Looks nice can't wait to see it done
> *


The plan is, god willing that all goes well I will re-bust it out at our toy drive :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bump..... hoping to get frame back this week or early next week...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

frame is on it's way back home should be here later today or tomorrow


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> frame is on it's way back home should be here later today or tomorrow


 :run:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

We are back on track What a journey


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> We are back on track What a journey



hopefully our next venture wont be so bad lol.... thx again brother I will let you as soon as I receive it...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

got the frame back today Allen it looks great bro thx!!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> hopefully our next venture wont be so bad lol.... thx again brother I will let you as soon as I receive it...


X2, LOL



E.C. ROLO said:


> got the frame back today Allen it looks great bro thx!!


Glad to hear I think the small chance made a huge difference to the frame. The fenders raised the level of the bike and looks great.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

pics pics pics...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> pics pics pics...



not yet bro... I will post pics after I take it to the next show.. on July 9th.. I will text you soon so we can fix the lil issue with the 12" so I can get it out to Allen b4 he changes his mind lol...


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> not yet bro... I will post pics after I take it to the next show.. on July 9th.. I will text you soon so we can fix the lil issue with the 12" so I can get it out to Allen b4 he changes his mind lol...


LOL, I'm going on vacation next week so I'll be ready when I get back. Havasu here I come


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> not yet bro... I will post pics after I take it to the next show.. on July 9th.. I will text you soon so we can fix the lil issue with the 12" so I can get it out to Allen b4 he changes his mind lol...


<br />
<br />
sounds good ill get that straightend out... just let me know when.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> <br />
> <br />
> sounds good ill get that straightend out... just let me know when.


Im off next Monday and Tuesday maybe I can ship it to you than if your cool with it.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> <br />
> <br />
> sounds good ill get that straightend out... just let me know when.


Im off next Monday and Tuesday maybe I can ship it to you than if your cool with it.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

should I post 1 small sneak peek pic???????? hum....


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> should I post 1 small sneak peek pic???????? hum....


yes.. an yeah if you wanna ship that down, monday or tuesday that would work..  just text me for the address, or p.m. me on here an well get that all squared away..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> yes.. an yeah if you wanna ship that down, monday or tuesday that would work..  just text me for the address, or p.m. me on here an well get that all squared away..



ok cool bro I will text you... Im charging my camera so I will post a small pic in a few minutes..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

damn.... kind of hard to take a pic that wont give it all away lol....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

this pic will work it doesn't give away too much!!!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

One of my favorite bikes I wish gilly would of kept it...but looks like it's in good hands...can't wait to see the changes..!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> One of my favorite bikes I wish gilly would of kept it...but looks like it's in good hands...can't wait to see the changes..!



it is in good hands bro no worries  I might take it to the Streetlow Woodland show if Im not to tired from our toy drive the day b4.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> this pic will work it doesn't give away too much!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ok ok ok last one for real.. lol Im bad at holding shit in!!!! Im just so happy with the way it came out..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

very very nice


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> very very nice



thx bro


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Bike look tight, i like the painted and pinstriped inner fenders, detail that goes unoticed at first glance. idk why people skip out on that step and leave primer fades when the extra work is totaly worth. and bikes that are built like that, flaws are noticed first than detail. great job and i look forward to seeing this bike at a show soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

wheres the seat clamp?:squint:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> this pic will work it doesn't give away too much!!!!


Bike looks good:thumbsup::thumbsup:



E.C. ROLO said:


> ok ok ok last one for real.. lol Im bad at holding shit in!!!! Im just so happy with the way it came out..


That is a bad ass pic right there Check your inbox


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Henry of Henry's Custom looks like we will get the display started in a few weeks and will be ready for Vegas Super Show!!!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Just got off the phone with Henry of Henry's Custom looks like we will get the display started in a few weeks and will be ready for Vegas Super Show!!!


That's cool, he did the seat so now the seat will match the display. Can't wait to
see it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Just got off the phone with Henry of Henry's Custom looks like we will get the display started in a few weeks and will be ready for Vegas Super Show!!!


 that's whats up Henry a cool ass dude and does bomb ass work, cant wait to see the display rolo


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> That's cool, he did the seat so now the seat will match the display. Can't wait to
> see it



It's much easier to just go back to everyone that worked on the bike...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> that's whats up Henry a cool ass dude and does bomb ass work, cant wait to see the display rolo



ya he is hella coo bro... you will see it in Vegas


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> That's cool, he did the seat so now the seat will match the display. Can't wait to
> see it



bro do you know where I can get the turn table for it? Henry said he dont make the turn tables!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> ya he is hella coo bro... you will see it in Vegas


 i hope soo, don't think I'ma be there but looking forward to the pics


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> It's much easier to just go back to everyone that worked on the bike...


Makes since to me


E.C. ROLO said:


> bro do you know where I can get the turn table for it? Henry said he dont make the turn tables!!


Sorry I don't, I'm sure someone on here can hook you up


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

shits looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> shits looking good homie :thumbsup:



Thanks bro I'm doing my best. It's hard to add shit to it since it was already bad ass to begin with.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Looking Good!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> bro do you know where I can get the turn table for it? Henry said he dont make the turn tables!!


Damn....I just sold the one from Baloos Jungle....I bought it at Dennison bike shop in LA.....hope this helps


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Damn....I just sold the one from Baloos Jungle....I bought it at Dennison bike shop in LA.....hope this helps


damn!!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Is this weekend the big debut?


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

niiiiiice!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> Is this weekend the big debut?


Yes sir... Sunday


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Yes sir... Sunday


Good luck


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> Good luck[/QUOTE
> 
> Thx bro...
> 
> Loaded up and ready.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> wet-n-wild said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> E.C. ROLO said:
> 
> 
> > she looking real good rolo- hell yea
> ...


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> wet-n-wild said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Woah! Nice work!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Today is the day.. let's see how it does...


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Today is the day.. let's see how it does...


Let us know


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Take a lot of photos!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Pics coming soon....


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Are you going to make it down for the LA show this weekend?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> Are you going to make it down for the LA show this weekend?


shit I wish bro, I gotta take my niece home to Pismo Beach, next show is Streetlow Aug 14 in San Jose


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Ok, I was just wondering if you were going to make so I could meet up with you


----------

